# Help pricing used Canon eos20d with multiple lenses...



## Hanna.hamzak (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm am interested in buying my friends camera but I don't know how to price it. It was bought it 2006, is will used. Canon eos20d. With three lenses, stay standard, orginal lenses, and a wide angle lenses sorry I don't know the specifics. It also come with a camera bag (national geographic brand). What would you price this at? Also opinions on the camera itself? Is it a good camera?


----------



## Dao (Jul 30, 2014)

What are the conditions of the equipment? Is the seller knows the shutter counts of the camera? Based on completed listings in ebay, the camera body alone with battery and charger is around USD$60 to USD$100 (unknown shutter count).  As for the lenses, it is hard to say without knowing what they are.


----------



## that1guy (Jul 31, 2014)

IMO i wouldn't invest in this... 

I understand a photo is a photo regardless of equipment, but the 20D is really old. you can probably find some better used stuff.

Unless he's selling it all for 50$ then Id buy it


----------

